# Making your Monday better with...



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

MOAR PUPPY PICS!!!
Hey everyone, our breeder has been sending us pics all weekend, unfortunitely ours was so busy that I haven't had a chance to post for yall, so...Happy Monday!

O and a video of them feeding. Enjoy!

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10200579457239184&saved 

Jrod


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I just love those little pink puppy noses. I want to kiss them all :-*


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Their noses are awesome, but I'm a fan of the dog pile!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yup. Monday is now better!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, Jrod! Got my puppy fix!! 

Aren't they the sweetest little things?! And their Momma, Fiona, is the picture of patience while they have their nourishment. What a good Mom!!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

I do love the pups, and Ms. Fiona is just the embodiment of calm. I can only hope to emulate her energy whenever we get our little Miles.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Mum's done GOOD.........


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great work. Thanks for not holding out on the puppy pics!   

V mummies are just the coolest things. I doubt I have ever seen such gentle and calm mums in the K9 world before.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

I completely agree Ozkar, their affection is just on another level. Bleh, I really feel like I am counting seconds right now, can't wait to get this lil guy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hmmm... Mondays are the best day of the week


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Wishing everyday was a Monday now ;D They are adorable - no wonder eventually most of the readers give in to the second V .......


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

They are so cute and what a great breeder sending you lots of pics, we're struggling a bit to her ours to send any although I got a couple today!


----------

